
Alpha3 of ArangoDB 3.2: Support for Distributed Graph Processing Using Pregel - pluma
https://www.arangodb.com/2017/03/alpha3-arangodb-3-2-support-distributed-graph-processing/
======
princetman
Great news. I hope we hear more about pluggable storage engine soon though.
RocksDB support will be just perfect.

~~~
janemanos
We are on our way! Plan to release RocksDB implementation with a next alpha
end of this month...

~~~
princetman
Thanks. We're going to production soon with ArangoDB. We have tested 3.1.17,
and 3.2 Alpha. 3.2 Alpha seems to be much more efficient with RAM. Would love
to know more about what changed in this area.

~~~
janemanos
We had to implement some preparations for the new storage engine in 3.1 which
included changes in the WriteAheadLog. E.g. this consumed additional RAM. With
3.2 the memory needs are much lower as we put in some additional improvements.

